# Hicas.....



## jared92ser (Jan 25, 2003)

Is there anyway of disabling the hicas system on an s13 without purchasing the Tomei HICAS removal kit?

thanks a bunch -jared


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Look in stillen they have a hicas disabling system


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

if you don't have the car already (i notice your listed car is a sentra se-r) then just get a base model (non-SE) and worry about the LSD when you have enough power to need it.
*otherwise*
i'm not sure how involved this would be, but i've heard you can put the entire rear suspension (not just the hubs) from an S14 onto an S13. this will also widen the track a few inches, but i've only heard of it on a race car, so it could be hard. still, your best bet would be the stillen kit.


----------



## jared92ser (Jan 25, 2003)

i have both actually, and the post is for my friend he has hicas and was looking for the best route to disable it


----------

